# hissing spiders?



## wiccanrockess (Aug 12, 2010)

iv heared a few stories about spiders that hiss but have never been told which ones.

so my question to you guys is what spiders are they and which one hisses the loudest?

thanks


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Citharischius Crawshayi is the main one I'm aware of. Mine does it whenever she's out and about and you go near her


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

There are a few that do - depends whether they have stridulating organs. Im sure Theraposa Blondi is another.


----------



## Ricki123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Theres a whole bunch of T's that stridulate, even _G.rosea_ has the ability to, but because of its docile nature its almost never seen. Some of the aussie T's, _Selenocosmia, Phlogiellus_ etc. are sometimes nicknamed 'rattesnake spiders' because their 'hiss' sounds just like a rattlesnake. 

Ricki

Edit: Here a quick youtube search - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99NpCPjtJ78 -


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ricki123 said:


> Theres a whole bunch of T's that stridulate, even _G.rosea_ has the ability to, but because of its docile nature its almost never seen. Some of the aussie T's, _Selenocosmia, Phlogiellus_ etc. are sometimes nicknamed 'rattesnake spiders' because their 'hiss' sounds just like a rattlesnake.
> 
> Ricki
> 
> Edit: Here a quick youtube search - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99NpCPjtJ78 -


OMG thats amazing ! never knew it would sound like this


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Citharischius Crawshayi is the main one I'm aware of. Mine does it whenever she's out and about and you go near her


Mine never does it  she just sits there sulking because her tunnels always collapse.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

DannyB said:


> Mine never does it  she just sits there sulking because her tunnels always collapse.


 
:lol2: Incorrect sub :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> :lol2: Incorrect sub :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:whip: I know im gonna rehouse her soon with some better sub, when i get round to it, and get some more play sand. And more substrate. lol

OP ive also heard lots of the aussie ones do it to.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

all lasiodora, acanthoscurria, & theraphosa stridulate, ie hiss.


----------



## wiccanrockess (Aug 12, 2010)

thank u guys. my partner was asking me bout the t.blondi n when i mentioned it was a goliath birdeater (accordin to google, hope im right) he said yeeeessss! he really wants one now, even though they r huge and agressive


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

wiccanrockess said:


> thank u guys. my partner was asking me bout the t.blondi n when i mentioned it was a goliath birdeater (accordin to google, hope im right) he said yeeeessss! he really wants one now, even though they r huge and agressive


And expensive :whistling2:


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

wiccanrockess said:


> thank u guys. my partner was asking me bout the t.blondi n when i mentioned it was a goliath birdeater (accordin to google, hope im right) he said yeeeessss! he really wants one now, even though they r huge and agressive


 
Agressive isn't the cerrect term............. they are defensive, they are perfectly sociable if you do not startle them or make them feel threatened.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

T.blondis are the ones renowned for it lmao


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

as previously stated most genus posess the organs required for stridulation (hissing).

The most audiable in my experience so far is _Acanthoscurria geniculata _the loudest i've heard any spider stridulate was a sub adult male of this species.

_Theraphosa _are also pretty loud when they stridulate but thats to be expected of a spider that size.

Reportedly the most audiable is _Selenocosmia crassipes, _The Australian barking birdeater, so called because the stridulation in adult specimines is quite raspy, sounding almost like running your thumbnail along the teeth of a comb (hence the common name "Barking birdeater"). I've never heard an adult _S.crassipes _stridulate so i cant comment but perhaps someone with more experience if this species can.


----------

